# Lyft Stressing about losing drivers



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Lyft sent a reminder update about how they're line rides are now at the same rate as a regular ride. in comparison to Uber who's pool rides aren't the same. Lyft seems to be really worried about losing driver's to Uber. Here's some advice Lyft if you want drivers to stay with you fix your bonus structure so it's achievable. Lower acceptance rate and achievable quest. Or put it back the way it was with 20% and 10%.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow! They never mention uber, they have always referred to it as "Competitor". That's some desperate chit my friend, OR someone ( lyft employee ) is getting fired, oops, I meant deactivated


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Lyft sent a reminder update about how they're line rides are now at the same rate as a regular ride. in comparison to Uber who's pool rides aren't the same. Lyft seems to be really worried about losing driver's to Uber. Here's some advice Lyft if you want drivers to stay with you fix your bonus structure so it's achievable. Lower acceptance rate and achievable quest. Or put it back the way it was with 20% and 10%.
> 
> View attachment 149779


I really dont understand how it is the same rate for lyft and line. If you pick up 2 different parties then lyft will pay as if its 2 fares? Stupid line and pool for stupid drivers. Penny wize dollar stupid


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I really dont understand how it is the same rate for lyft and line. If you pick up 2 different parties then lyft will pay as if its 2 fares? Stupid line and pool for stupid drivers. Penny wize dollar stupid


Same per mile and per minute rate


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Lyft is dead here since uber went statewide. Good riddance, they're slow with cleaning fees and their riders suck.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Same per mile and per minute rate


What is same? So rider a and rider b travel 2 miles together. Rider a traveled 1.5 miles while rider b traveled .5 miles. We get paid for 2 miles plus total time right? How do you calculate the following:
1. Opportunity lost for you. You could have had a much longer fare instead of rider b
2. Extra stop and extra time lost. Instead of waiting for rider b and his short fare, you could have been traveling to airport or somewhere far or in your home direction
3. Opportunity lost for another driver
4. Added risk. It is inherently more risky to do pools. More passengers in this case does not equal more money.

I can keep going but you get my point. Stop doing pool and have some self respect


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> What is same? So rider a and rider b travel 2 miles together. Rider a traveled 1.5 miles while rider b traveled .5 miles. We get paid for 2 miles plus total time right? How do you calculate the following:
> 1. Opportunity lost for you. You could have had a much longer fare instead of rider b
> 2. Extra stop and extra time lost. Instead of waiting for rider b and his short fare, you could have been traveling to airport or somewhere far or in your home direction
> 3. Opportunity lost for another driver
> ...


Typically in Sf if it's a line you actually get a higher chance of a longer ride. So I don't mind.


Veju said:


> Lyft is dead here since uber went statewide. Good riddance, they're slow with cleaning fees and their riders suck.


Lyft riders in SF are fine to me and more likely to tip. Probably different elsewhere.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> What is same? So rider a and rider b travel 2 miles together. Rider a traveled 1.5 miles while rider b traveled .5 miles. We get paid for 2 miles plus total time right? How do you calculate the following:
> 1. Opportunity lost for you. You could have had a much longer fare instead of rider b
> 2. Extra stop and extra time lost. Instead of waiting for rider b and his short fare, you could have been traveling to airport or somewhere far or in your home direction
> 3. Opportunity lost for another driver
> ...


You're arguing a whole different point that what was brought up.
Lyft line pays the same per mile and minute that regular Lyft. Uber pool does not pay you the same than x.
All your points were valid. But that's not what anyone is taking about.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Pool and Line should be 1.5x. I don't wanna' drive for no pay on pax 2-4. End of story.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Pool and Line should be 1.5x. I don't wanna' drive for no pay on pax 2-4. End of story.


If they would pay regular rate for first rider and 50% for each additional rider drivers wouldn't have such an issue with Pool/Line.

As it is with Line, the VERY few I do, I just pick up passenger #1, punch their destination into Google maps and ignore the subsequent riders. They usually cancel once they see I'm not picking them up. This is one of the popular roadman strategies.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Veju said:


> Lyft is dead here since uber went statewide. Good riddance, they're slow with cleaning fees and their riders suck.


Lyft cleaning and damage fees are MUUCH easier to collect and more reliable... had like 11/11 succcesses $35 - 250 vs fuber 0/1

No receipts or estimates nonsense...

If they werenr paying maybe you filed it wrong, use passenger DAMAGED my car option, add multiple pics, fill in entire form and add screenshot of ride in question from dashboard or own collection of screenshots at pickup/dropoff. Then watch for replies check odd folders like junk mail or "promotions" too, and respond and press them


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're arguing a whole different point that what was brought up.
> Lyft line pays the same per mile and minute that regular Lyft. Uber pool does not pay you the same than x.
> All your points were valid. But that's not what anyone is taking about.


This. The only sane reason why any driver would do line is for the peak ride requirement. So they can make their rental bonus Lyft weekly rapes them for


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> This. The only sane reason why any driver would do line is for the peak ride requirement. So they can make their rental bonus Lyft weekly rapes them for


Lyft/Hertz fee is going up the end of August but it is still $35/week cheaper than Uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The problem with Lyft Line is that Lyft fails to edge-uh-mah-kayte its users about how it works. Every time that I have accepted a Lyft Line, I get to the address, the customer comes out and boards the car. I confirm that he ordered LL (as I confirm that he ordered U-Pool if on Uber). The customer answers that he did. I remind him that he should know what that means. Oh, no, he does not know what it means and what does it mean? It means that you must share the car. Oh, no, he does not want to do that, he just ordered LL because it was the "cheapest" (no, the superlative of that adjective applies to you, Honourable User). So the user cancels, orders regular Lyft and the request goes to a different driver. Lyft gives me three dollars and change for a cancellation, which does not cover the time that I wasted. For that reason, I will not accept LLs.


----------



## Niner687 (Aug 17, 2016)

Veju said:


> Lyft is dead here since uber went statewide. Good riddance, they're slow with cleaning fees and their riders suck.


What State?



Drivincrazy said:


> Pool and Line should be 1.5x. I don't wanna' drive for no pay on pax 2-4. End of story.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

They don't care about their drivers at all, its gotten really unethical now.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Lyft rah, rah emails are sounding more desperate (OP post and many others). Unless the unemployment rate climbs dramatically, I think a Lyft driver shortage is looming this fall in most markets. Lyft has been steadily reducing pay by yanking bonus payments, and jacking around drivers for what bonus payments remain, even if their base rates have remained unchanged in most markets (after massive rate cuts that ended a year ago or so). They have also been suppressing PT here, especially at the airport.

Lyft only has enough drivers here because of a huge signup bonus late last winter and early spring, and the summer driving college students.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Lyft cleaning and damage fees are MUUCH easier to collect and more reliable... had like 11/11 succcesses $35 - 250 vs fuber 0/1
> 
> No receipts or estimates nonsense...
> 
> If they werenr paying maybe you filed it wrong, use passenger DAMAGED my car option, add multiple pics, fill in entire form and add screenshot of ride in question from dashboard or own collection of screenshots at pickup/dropoff. Then watch for replies check odd folders like junk mail or "promotions" too, and respond and press them


I've driven for 2 years and never requested a cleaning fee. Sounds like someone is milking the system.



fairsailing said:


> Lyft rah, rah emails are sounding more desperate (OP post and many others). Unless the unemployment rate climbs dramatically, I think a Lyft driver shortage is looming this fall in most markets. Lyft has been steadily reducing pay by yanking bonus payments, and jacking around drivers for what bonus payments remain, even if their base rates have remained unchanged in most markets (after massive rate cuts that ended a year ago or so). They have also been suppressing PT here, especially at the airport.
> 
> Lyft only has enough drivers here because of a huge signup bonus late last winter and early spring, and the summer driving college students.


Yeah and fewer drivers means more rides and pt


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> If they would pay regular rate for first rider and 50% for each additional rider drivers wouldn't have such an issue with Pool/Line.
> 
> As it is with Line, the VERY few I do, I just pick up passenger #1, punch their destination into Google maps and ignore the subsequent riders. They usually cancel once they see I'm not picking them up. This is one of the popular roadman strategies.


I assume you are using your own vehicle for Lyft? Because as an Express Drive user, I cannot ignore very many requests, only about 10% max. Otherwise I will be in breach of contract that I should maintain a 90% ride request acceptance rating.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem with Lyft Line is that Lyft fails to edge-uh-mah-kayte its users about how it works. Every time that I have accepted a Lyft Line, I get to the address, the customer comes out and boards the car. I confirm that he ordered LL (as I confirm that he ordered U-Pool if on Uber). The customer answers that he did. I remind him that he should know what that means. Oh, no, he does not know what it means and what does it mean? It means that you must share the car. Oh, no, he does not want to do that, he just ordered LL because it was the "cheapest" (no, the superlative of that adjective applies to you, Honourable User). So the user cancels, orders regular Lyft and the request goes to a different driver. Lyft gives me three dollars and change for a cancellation, which does not cover the time that I wasted. For that reason, I will not accept LLs.


Pfft where do you live? Also why would you verify?Let them deal with the consequences of not reading. It says shared plain as day


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

john1975 said:


> Yeah and fewer drivers means more rides and pt


One can hope.

My luck, my car times out 01/01/18, right about the time they will be forced to reverse these relentless pay cuts. Can't image putting a newer car into the Lyft fleet at these rates. (Maybe they will give me an extension if they are desperate, but I doubt it.)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lyft Total Earnings for last week: $35+ ($5 of which was a Line Cancellation), 20+ hours online, 5 rides

Uber: $360+, 30 hours online, 20+ rides

*Why would Lyft be losing drivers?*


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Simply stated, adding another 150-200lbs of passenger + luggage will wear down your brakes faster, wear your suspension quite a bit more than a single or no passenger, and lower your overall fuel economy. The upside is that you get an immediate ping instead of waiting how long for a normal fare? Also, the driver gets an extra chance for gratuity (long shot, but it has happened a few times I bet).

Now, if you're in a congested part of town with a decent demand of normal fares, definitely worth it to wait it out.

We also should not forget about the extra liability of having two parties in your car at the same time. We never can predict how they will react towards one another as well as the driver. That can lead to one spicy cocktail, at times.

I also agree that unless these pool and line rides offer an extra incentive to the driver, it should be avoided by the masses so that the service altogether can be removed. I don't know the proper amount that will make all the items stated above more equitable.

Unkar's Muffins , I guess you have no choice on the matter unless you have a safe buffer for your acceptance rate.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Lyft Total Earnings for last week: $35+ ($5 of which was a Line Cancellation), 20+ hours online, 5 rides
> 
> Uber: $360+, 30 hours online, 20+ rides
> 
> *Why would Lyft be losing drivers?*


Luckily I work in SF and get a steady flow of Lyft rides.Although they are getting delegated to side chick after the PDB decrease


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Lyft is a greedy loser company and it's doomed to fail.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem with Lyft Line is that Lyft fails to edge-uh-mah-kayte its users about how it works. Every time that I have accepted a Lyft Line, I get to the address, the customer comes out and boards the car. I confirm that he ordered LL (as I confirm that he ordered U-Pool if on Uber). The customer answers that he did. I remind him that he should know what that means. Oh, no, he does not know what it means and what does it mean? It means that you must share the car. Oh, no, he does not want to do that, he just ordered LL because it was the "cheapest" (no, the superlative of that adjective applies to you, Honourable User). So the user cancels, orders regular Lyft and the request goes to a different driver. Lyft gives me three dollars and change for a cancellation, which does not cover the time that I wasted. For that reason, I will not accept LLs.


In my opinion, the pax winds up with a line ride because it is the first listed in the choices. You dont have to explain to them what a LL is. After one ride of picking up another passenger, they will either continue with the Lyft Line or make certain that they choose the second on the list. Great example of teaching with minimal effort.



JimKE said:


> Lyft Total Earnings for last week: $35+ ($5 of which was a Line Cancellation), 20+ hours online, 5 rides
> 
> Uber: $360+, 30 hours online, 20+ rides
> 
> *Why would Lyft be losing drivers?*


Your figures only show that Uber is stronger in Miami than Lyft or that you chose to take more Uber runs than Lyft runs. Not to mention that when you make a report of $360+ , ??? it totally dilutes any point that you are trying to make.
Lyft is not losing drivers, in my opinion. Lyft is growing everyday in Los Angeles, thanks to the poor management of the "other" company.



itsablackmarket said:


> Lyft is a greedy loser company and it's doomed to fail.


Lyft is greedy and Uber is not ??????? Please !!!! Explain why Uber charges its' drivers a " Booking Fee " on top of the 25% cut ??
Uber claims that its' purpose is to help support regulatory, safety and operational costs. Ha !!! What is the 25% cut from every dollar used for ???


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Your figures only show that Uber is stronger in Miami than Lyft or that you chose to take more Uber runs than Lyft runs. Not to mention that when you make a report of $360+ , ??? it totally dilutes any point that you are trying to make.
> Lyft is not losing drivers, in my opinion. Lyft is growing everyday in Los Angeles, thanks to the poor management of the "other" company.


It shows that, for the area within Miami where I drive, Uber is much stronger than Lyft. If I hung around the college campuses, I'd get more Lyft rides, but I avoid them.

And I only drive part-time -- the 30 hours last week was a LOT for me to drive and most of that was sitting at home with the apps on.

I know that Lyft is much stronger in other cities than it is here. And we get a lot of Lyft rides whenever they do giveaways to pax.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It shows that, for the area within Miami where I drive, Uber is much stronger than Lyft. If I hung around the college campuses, I'd get more Lyft rides, but I avoid them.
> 
> And I only drive part-time -- the 30 hours last week was a LOT for me to drive and most of that was sitting at home with the apps on.
> 
> I know that Lyft is much stronger in other cities than it is here. And we get a lot of Lyft rides whenever they do giveaways to pax.


In my opinion, as you just stated, you are trying to show that Uber is much busier than Lyft in Miami, thus making a huge difference in your earnings, than your sampling is too small to prove that point. Also, because you are at home with the app on, your coverage area is also too limited to be able to make that determination. Sorry, JMO


----------



## EmeraldCoastDriver (Aug 23, 2017)

It is real discouraging when your driver rating changes so much because Lyft goes by last 100 rated trips instead of last 500 like Uber does.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

EmeraldCoastDriver said:


> It is real discouraging when your driver rating changes so much because Lyft goes by last 100 rated trips instead of last 500 like Uber does.


So many of their policies come back to bite them. Because of the 100 and their aggressive deactivation policy, if I smell a low rating, they don't get in my car. Just today, bit..y chick sets her pin at least three blocks from where she is at in busy downtown, then calls me and gives me the barest details about where she is really at, in a tone that says she is frustrated at how slow I am, she never saw my car. At base $1.00/mile fare I couldn't reach the cancel ride button fast enough, I figured I was starting off at 3.0, she had a 4.8. At 4.96 I could have taken a hit, but is is amazing what a 1 star rating will do to your 100 ride average.


----------



## EmeraldCoastDriver (Aug 23, 2017)

It's bad enough that you still have those riders trying to scam you by flagging you for cleanliness, friendliness, etc. Yet Lyft or Uber has not done much about those riders. Some Uber drivers have successfully got some Uber riders banned from the platform for attempted scamming by having dashcam video submitted to Uber. Lyft is late at notification to their driver when they are flagged for anything.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Lyft sent a reminder update about how they're line rides are now at the same rate as a regular ride. in comparison to Uber who's pool rides aren't the same. Lyft seems to be really worried about losing driver's to Uber. Here's some advice Lyft if you want drivers to stay with you fix your bonus structure so it's achievable. Lower acceptance rate and achievable quest. Or put it back the way it was with 20% and 10%.
> View attachment 149796


With uber 180 days of change their no reason to drive lyft.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> At base $1.00/mile fare I couldn't reach the cancel ride button fast enough.


lol

I am waiting on my lyft background check now.

I plan on running it in parallel with uber, but I can tell looking at its app that very few around here use it, and I don't expect it to particularly increase my uptake rate as how many riders have lyft but not uber? But maybe some will use me just for their signup bonus.

The problem lyft has is the same problem competitors to facebook have had: The only way a network works is by not just you, but other parties. You basically need everybody to agree to use something and then they do, and now competing with it is extremely difficult because you almost need everyone to switch at once. This is why craigslist, piece of crap it is, continues to be king in its space. Why facebook is so hard to compete with.

So I'll use lyft and if I find I get no passengers I'll just get bored of running it in parallel to uber and that will be it done for me, even though its existence is great for drivers of uber.

Another issue with uber being first is that uber's brand is now a verb "Let's uber a car". How many brands can get to that point? It's a damned powerful spot to be in.


----------

